# [WoW] Welcher  Charakter ist am besten??



## kunz22 (24. Juli 2005)

ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten


----------



## _Slayer_ (24. Juli 2005)

kunz22 am 24.07.2005 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten





Einen "besten" Charakter gibt es wohl nicht, es kommt auch darauf an, ob Du in einer festen Gruppe (z.B mit Freunden oder Clanmates) spielst, oder eher alleine. Mit einem Priester z.B wirst Du alleine wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel Freude haben, ein Hunter hingegen spielt sich alleine ganz gut.


----------



## Jerec (24. Juli 2005)

kunz22 am 24.07.2005 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten



Dies ist in der Tat eine nicht ganz so einfach zu beantwortende Frage 
 

Priester sind auf meinem Server (Alleria) Mangelware. Die können sich als
High Level Chars vor Anfragen kaum retten, sind seeehr gerne gesehen.

Der Nachteil: In der Anfangsphase kann man sie nie alleine Lassen und
brauchen ständig Begleitung 

Es hilft einfach nur Ausprobieren und festzustellen was man lieber mag.
Front- oder Background Spieler.

Der Paladin kommt IMHO bis LVL 45 ganz gut alleine klar, ist aber später auch
sehr stark auf ne gute Gruppe angewiesen.

C ya

JEREC


----------



## NetKilla (24. Juli 2005)

kunz22 am 24.07.2005 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten



Es gibt keinen besten Char. Jeder hat Vor- und Nachteile. Außerdem kommt es auch auf den persönlichen Geschmack an, was man am liebsten spielt.

Hab von vielen gehört, die den Schamanen spielen, dass das der Char sein soll der am meisten Spass bringt. Wahrscheinlich weil er DAS Allround-Talent ist.


----------



## Herr-Sengele (24. Juli 2005)

kunz22 am 24.07.2005 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten



Nun, es gibt nicht unbedingt den besten Charakter. Jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Paladin z.b. hält viel aus, jedoch kann es sein dass du beim Mob killen 
alleine schonmal an Altersschwäche stirbst, beim Druiden sieht das ähnlich aus. Druide hat aber noch den Vorteil das er Mangelware ist im Gegensatz zum Pala. Wenn du mit dem Druiden 60 bist kannst dir schonmal ein Makro zum "Nein" sagen anlegen. Schamane kenne ich jetzt nicht so ist wohl aber ein ziemlich guter allround-char. Macht recht viel Dmg, kann enigermaßen heilen und hält auch was aus. Imho etwas für Leute die nix können   
Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste würde ich einen Priester wählen. Entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung kommt er, wenn man weiß wie, ab lvl 10 auch solo sehr gut klar, besser als die meisten anderen Klassen, mit 60 reißt man sich um dich. Natürlich muss es dir dann Spass machen immer nur die HP-Balken zu betrachten und nix anders auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen  Sowas verleiht einem aber eine ungeheure Macht. Krieger ist auch recht stark und funny. Schurke ist, naja, ganz witzig aber würde ich alleine schon deshalb nicht wählen weil jeder einen spielt.
Nimm einfach einen Char. der dir persönlich am besten zu sagt.

gruß,


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2005)

*sülz* ... hexenmeister ... *brabbel* ... bringt viel spass *laber*

so, es kommt natürlich ganz auf deine vorlieben an.
in kürzester zeit viel damage? - schurke
an forderster front mit dem imposantesten auftreten? - krieger
in zweiter reihe, nicht minder hässlich, aber nicht so durchschlagend? - paladin
in kurzer zeit viel schaden, aber verbunden mit einer hohen ruhezeit? - magier

priester wurde schon erwähnt. schamane ebenfalls ( schamane ist das horde gegenstück zu einem paladin, kann ein wenig mehr, muss dafür aber mit schwerer rüstung auskommen ).

dann bliebe da noch der hexenmeister: die klasse mit den meisten funktionen ( die auch alle sinn machen ), leider recht verbuggt bzw. nicht komplett durchdacht ( splitterkonzept ). dafür absolute randerscheinung und wird oft unterschätzt.

darum ist der hexenmeister bis jetzt meine absolute liebungsklasse.


----------



## DawnHellscream (25. Juli 2005)

Wenn du ne richtig fiese Kombo haben willst . Nimm Schurke und gnom.
den Gnom allein sieht man schon nicht im hohen Gras. (Ich muss es wissen. Ich bin letztens beinah auf einen draufgetreten)
Mit der Kombo als schurke sind die in bestimmten Situationen echt nicht mehr zu sehen.

Natürlich gibt es bei WoW nicht DIE Kombo. Wär ja langweilig. Es rennen schon genügend Menschen Tanks auf server rum.

~~~ Steckbrief ~~~
Bitte mal melden fallls jemand einen Markanius kennt .....den such ich schon seit ner weile. Weiß aber nicht auf welchen server. Er spielt Horde mit nem ork Tank Lvl 50 (ca.)


----------



## archwizard80 (26. Juli 2005)

Wenn Du im Massen-PVP erfolgreich sein willst nimm einen Magier. Der tötet mit 3 Schuss jeden Gegner oder stellt sich einfach in die Gegnergruppe und macht solange Arkane Explosion bis alle Gegner tot sind.


----------



## Herr-Sengele (26. Juli 2005)

archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du im Massen-PVP erfolgreich sein willst nimm einen Magier. Der tötet mit 3 Schuss jeden Gegner oder stellt sich einfach in die Gegnergruppe und macht solange Arkane Explosion bis alle Gegner tot sind.



lol?
Das geht im PvE (wenn man weiss wie), im PvP aber allenfalls gegen "dumme" Gegner oder solche die 15 lvl niedriger sind   

gruß,


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2005)

archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du im Massen-PVP erfolgreich sein willst nimm einen Magier. Der tötet mit 3 Schuss jeden Gegner oder stellt sich einfach in die Gegnergruppe und macht solange Arkane Explosion bis alle Gegner tot sind.


hmm. drei schuss? nun ja *schmunzel*
1. counter spell vom anderen mage
2. counter spell vom felhound des hm
3. silence vom priest
4. irgendson geschoss vom hunter
5. ...

es gibt zig wege einen mage zum schweigen zu bringen.


----------



## archwizard80 (26. Juli 2005)

Rabowke am 26.07.2005 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nicht wenn es 3 Magier auf einmal sind.   Bevor man in Nahkampf ist, ist man schon tot. Ansonsten macht er halt noch schnell Frostnova und dann bist du auch tot. Wie gesagt, wenn du ordentlich Ehre farmen willst und die BG´s rul0rn, dann mach dir einen Magier.


----------



## archwizard80 (26. Juli 2005)

Herr-Sengele am 26.07.2005 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein das geht wunderbar, gestern selber erlebt (Warsong). Wenn er geheilt wird und noch 2 andere Magier draufhauen, ist das die Imba-Killerkombination.


----------



## Jerec (26. Juli 2005)

> es gibt zig wege einen mage zum schweigen zu bringen.




Ich suche immernoch den Pala Buff "Mage 30 MIn. das Maul stopfen"   

Hintergrund:

Wir hatten einen 60er Magier bei nem UBRS Raid dabei, der hätte locker
Dieter Thomas Heck silbentechnisch abhängen können. Der war wirklich nur
am Labern wie toll doch AE, Sheeps bei Strat HU etc. blafasel und blasülz ist.
Ach ja, und Jede Manapause wurde exorbitant schon 2. min vorher angekündigt. Es war die HÖLLE !

Aufeinmal whispert mich ein Warlock an: Sag mal Pally, haste nicht nen
Buff, wo Du dem Mage das Maul stopfen kannst ?

Ich bin aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen und dementsprechend bei der "Bestie" draufgegangen *Lach*

Nunja, als Drakki dann Esse des Lichts Platte droppte war er aufeinmal still, machte Portal IF und war schwupps aus TS draußen   

Es war ne wahre Erlösung im TS zu hören ...

Naja, war zwar Offtopic, aber war funny   

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2005)

archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht wenn es 3 Magier auf einmal sind.   Bevor man in Nahkampf ist, ist man schon tot. Ansonsten macht er halt noch schnell Frostnova und dann bist du auch tot. Wie gesagt, wenn du ordentlich Ehre farmen willst und die BG´s rul0rn, dann mach dir einen Magier.


hm, das mag dich jetzt erschüttern, aber:
ich bin immer (!) in den bg's vor einem magier in der kill / death statistik.
die einzige klasse die meist vor mir ist, ist ein schurke.

wie gesagt, selbst wenn zwei magier gg. mich antreten hab ich noch ein lächeln auf den lippen


----------



## archwizard80 (26. Juli 2005)

Rabowke am 26.07.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm und welche Klasse spielst du ?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2005)

archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das geht wunderbar, gestern selber erlebt (Warsong). Wenn er geheilt wird und noch 2 andere Magier draufhauen, ist das die Imba-Killerkombination.


der aufbau der argumentation ist, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdig.

wenn du allein drei mages + priest gegenüber stehst isses klar das die dich verhaun.

stell drei warlocks mit zwei felhounds / einer sukki sowie shami gegenüber und fertig ist.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2005)

archwizard80 am 26.07.2005 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm und welche Klasse spielst du ?


untoten ( wg. fotw ) hexenmeister 
geschult in dämonologie sowie zerstörung.


----------



## BDA (26. Juli 2005)

also hmm ich spiel shadow-priest und bei warsong bin eigentlich immer ich unter den ersten 4 und ich kill am liebsten mages einfach ein tolles schild dann schmerz und dann schön mit gedankenschlag drauf. bis der mage endlich mal dmg machen kann hat er schon fast keine hp mehr.

und zu der sache 2 mages +1 priest :

JA UND? wenn 3 vs 3 ist dann haben 3 "stoffies" normal wenig chancen vorausgesetzt die lvl der beiden gruppen sind relativ gleich hoch und die parteien stellen sich nich zu blöd an.

und so der übergott ist der mage im pvp auch nicht


hingegen ae mage+ priest gegen normale mobs : Göttlich zum farmen ^^


----------



## razzl (26. Juli 2005)

also ich muss sagen als hexer is es auch ganz cool zu spielen. wie schon gesagt hat man sehr viele möglichkeiten (zb in ner instanz die gruppe vorm reseten durch seelenspeicherung bewahren, nettes pet, recht netter dam bei richtiger skillung, heilsteine, flüche und so weiter)


----------



## Sprayer (28. Juli 2005)

spiele zwar erst 4 wochen wow aber ich habe gute erfahrung mit magier gemacht.bin jetzt lvl 52 magier und habe so gut wie alle quests ausser instanzen und einige elitequests alleine gemacht.beim skill habe ich ca. 70% arkane und 30% feuer.magier haut schon derbst rein nur das mana saufen nervt bischen.

für die horde !.


----------



## wEEt (28. Juli 2005)

Nimm 'nen Schamanen, die sind eh unausbalanciert und net tot zu kriegen


----------



## JohnSinclair (28. Juli 2005)

kunz22 am 24.07.2005 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fange gerade mit wow an und kann mich nicht für einen charakter entscheiden kann mich jemand beraten



Der Holzmichel ist der beste char !


----------



## Doc_Holiday (28. Juli 2005)

wEEt am 28.07.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm 'nen Schamanen, die sind eh unausbalanciert und net tot zu kriegen



Stimmt gar nicht, der Paladin ist noch viel weniger ausbalanciert!!


----------



## _Slayer_ (28. Juli 2005)

wEEt am 28.07.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm 'nen Schamanen, die sind eh unausbalanciert und net tot zu kriegen




?
Vorgestern war ich dabei, als in der Gurubashi Arena 'n 60er Tauren Schamane von 'nem 54er Nightelf Hunter geplättet wurde.


----------



## JohnSinclair (28. Juli 2005)

_Slayer_ am 28.07.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 28.07.2005 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr seid ja vol die Profis das ihr wisst was ausbalanciert ist ZzzZ ^^

Das aber hinter den Chars Dumme und Schlaue menschen sitzen vergisst irh wohl total ^^


----------



## _Slayer_ (28. Juli 2005)

JohnSinclair am 28.07.2005 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> _Slayer_ am 28.07.2005 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




? 
Mich macht auch kein Char platt, der sechs (!) Level unter mir ist, der kann noch so schlau sein.


----------



## JohnSinclair (28. Juli 2005)

_Slayer_ am 28.07.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnSinclair am 28.07.2005 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann war der andere eben dümmer..........


----------



## Zilluss (29. Juli 2005)

Hm also der Charakter bringt dir eigentlcih nur was wenn du ihn auch auf 60 bringst. Am besten schaust du was auf deinem Server Mangelware ist, damit du es nicht so schwer hast ne Gruppe zu finden (bei uns hats auch wenig LVL 60 Hunter aber keiner sucht die    ) 
Was ich damit sagen will ist das die starken Charaktere immer die sind von denen mans am wenigsten erwartet


----------



## aph (29. Juli 2005)

Zilluss am 29.07.2005 06:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm also der Charakter bringt dir eigentlcih nur was wenn du ihn auch auf 60 bringst.



Ein Char bringt nichts mehr, sobald er Level 60 ist.


----------



## wEEt (29. Juli 2005)

Natürlich spielt derjenige, der am PC sitzt, 'ne große Rolle. Trotzdem finde ich Schmananen unfair: Frostschock z.B. Macht >500Dmg, verlangsamt 6 Sekunden auf 50% und ist sofort im Laufen ausführbar. Und von der Sorte hat er noch mehr.
Außerdem trägt er schwere Rüstung + Schild und kann sich heilen, das macht's noch viel schwerer. Als Jäger kann man ihn auch nicht auf Distanz halten, einmal von Frostschock getroffen, ist's fast vorbei. Dann steht eh irgendwo so ein Erdbindungs-Totem, dann kommt man gar nicht mehr weg.
Und mit Steinbeißer sind Schamanen auch relativ starke Nahkämpfer. Also meiner Meinung nach muss da was geändert werden, besonders in Warsong kannste's schon vergessen, wenn die Horde mit 2 oder mehr Schamanen antanzt.

Der Paladin hält zwar extrem viel aus und kann sich heilen, macht dafür aber nicht annährend so viel Schaden wie ein Schamane. Und man darf nicht vergessen: Wenn der Paladin sein Schild benutzt und sich heilt, kann man sich selbst auch bandagieren. Beim Schamane ist das nicht möglich, der kann sich viel zu schnell heilen.


----------



## Damaskus (29. Juli 2005)

wEEt am 29.07.2005 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> so text und so



irgendwann wird der schamane auch mal abgeschwächt...hoffentlich


----------



## JohnSinclair (29. Juli 2005)

Damaskus am 29.07.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wEEt am 29.07.2005 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bla, die sind nur solange stark solange der gegenspieler sich nicht auf den Kampf mit einem Shamanen eben, vorbereitet.

Vorbereitet heißt auch tränke kaufen und sich aufpuschen udn net wie 95% aller typischen spieler ohne vorbereitung einfach angreifen...
bzw ohne heiltränke usw.

Sowas gehört auch zur ausrüstung .


----------



## wEEt (29. Juli 2005)

Jede Klasse bräuchte wohl solche Ausrüstung (außer vielleicht Schurken), um gegen einen Schamanen anzutreten. Der Schamane braucht sowas nicht...Merkst du was?


----------

